# IPhone / IPad



## Franny (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un IPhone depuis plusieurs années et un Ipad depuis deux semaines.
Je sauvegarde les nouvelles applications sur mon IMac avec lequel je synchronise ces deux appareils. (je ne veux pas utiliser ICloud, du moins pour l'instant)

Mon problème est le suivant:

- lorsque je synchronise l'IPhone je me retrouve avec toutes les applications de l'IPad sur l'IPhone! Ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite car pour certaines cela n'a aucun intérêt!
- Comment éviter cela? Sur ITunes je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de séparer la destination des applications par appareil!?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

FE


----------

